# Lieferzeit wächst



## FendiMan (27. Juni 2012)

Ist es normal, das Rose die Lieferzeit nicht richtig schätzen kann?

In meinem Fall ist es so:
Anfrage am 10.5.:
Es wurde von 5 Wochen gesprochen.

Bestellung am 14.5.:
Die Lieferzeit wächst, 6 Wochen bis zum Zusammenbau (27.6.), in der Annahme das direkt darauf versendet wird, 7 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Mail am 27.6. abends - dem Zusammenbautag:
Die Lieferzeit wächst weiter: Sinngemäß: "Ab heute beschäftigen wir uns mit dem Zusammenbau des Bikes, indem wir zuerst einmal ein paar Tage alle Teile zusammensuchen, dann wird schön langsam mit dem Zusammenschrauben begonnen, dauern wird das 5 - 10! Werktage" somit kommen wieder 2 Wochen dazu.

Irgendwie gefällt mir das gar nicht, wenn aus 5 Wochen 8 - 9 werden.
Eigentlich habe ich angenommen, das am 27.6 das Bike zusammengebaut wird und am 28.6. versendet wird, wenn in der Bestellbestätigung als Montagetermin der 27.6. angegeben wird.

Da ich hier noch nichts zu dem Thema gelesen habe, bin ich ja fast geneigt, von einem Ausnahmefall zu sprechen, oder schaut es bei anderen auch so aus?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Juni 2012)

Hast du besondere Teile ausgewählt?
Denke das macht einen großen Unterschied weil sie extra Teile erst besorgen müssen...

Ich hab ein Standard-konfiguriertes Bike bestellt und insgesamt hats glaub ich 5 Wochen gedauert. War aber auch April/Mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2012)

bei meinem REDBULL war es auch Pünktlich aber halt auch nicht im sommer. Denke das wird wohl zu einem Großteil an der Jahreszeit liegen da wollen alle Bikes haben viele Haben jetzt Urlaub usw. 
Is natürlich trotzdem Blöd für dich


----------



## FendiMan (27. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Teile waren mit Kalenderwoche 20 und 21 angegeben, das ist aber jetzt auch schon über 4 Wochen her - alle anderen wurden als lieferbar genannt.
Das Rad ist schon komplett umkonfiguriert, aber das sollte ja egal sein, schließlich muss ja eh jedes einzeln nach Kundenwunsch zusammengebaut werden, Serienfertigung gibt es hier ja nicht.


----------



## zelar (27. Juni 2012)

und dann beschwerst du dich??? is ja wohl klar das nen standartrad wie es im laden steht wesentlich schneller geliefert werden kann als eines mit extrawunsch.... mein tipp: gedulde dich einfach und warte voller vorfreude auf den paketdienst...^^


----------



## FendiMan (27. Juni 2012)

Hast du auch das gelesen:



FendiMan schrieb:


> aber das sollte ja egal sein, schließlich muss ja eh jedes einzeln nach Kundenwunsch zusammengebaut werden, Serienfertigung gibt es hier ja nicht.



Die Räder werden ja nicht im Vorhinein auf Lager zusammengebaut und dann die Teile, die geändert werden, ausgetauscht.


----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2012)

klar kann man sich da beschweren, wenn die schon einen Termin angeben sollten sie den auch halten auch wenn die alles erst zusammen bauen müssen, is ja nicht das erste Bike was die bauen.
Allerdings is das halten von Terminen in weiten Teilen der Bikebindustrie und leider auch sonst bei vielen Menschen ein Fremdwort. 

Am besten gleich Vertragsstrafen vereinbaren


----------



## FendiMan (27. Juni 2012)

Ob die drauf eingestiegen wären, je Woche Zeitverzögerung 500 Pönale?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. Juni 2012)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Ein paar Teile waren mit Kalenderwoche 20 und 21 angegeben, das ist aber jetzt auch schon über 4 Wochen her - alle anderen wurden als lieferbar genannt.
> Das Rad ist schon komplett umkonfiguriert, aber das sollte ja egal sein, schließlich muss ja eh jedes einzeln nach Kundenwunsch zusammengebaut werden, Serienfertigung gibt es hier ja nicht.



Das stimmt, aber zelar hat schon Recht:
Wenn das Bike mit den Standardkomponenten bereits in Einzelteilen vorliegt, muss es ja nur noch zusammengeschraubt werden. Und von den Standardkomponenten werden die meisten vorrätig sein.

Bei Extrawünschen dauert es ggf. immer länger, weil die Teile vielleicht nicht vorrätig sind.


----------



## FendiMan (28. Juni 2012)

Da habe ich ein Verständigungsproblem:
Wo ist der Unterschied, mit welchen Teilen ein Rad zusammengeschraubt wird, wenn alle Teile da sind?
Es ist doch egal, welche Teile aus dem Regal genommen werden?
Ausserdem wurde der Liefertermin, der mit der Bestellbestätigung gekommen ist, ja mit Wissen der geänderten Teile genannt und wird jetzt schlechtestensfalls noch um zwei Wochen übertroffen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. Juni 2012)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Da habe ich ein Verständigungsproblem:
> Wo ist der Unterschied, mit welchen Teilen ein Rad zusammengeschraubt wird, wenn alle Teile da sind?



Da ist gar kein Unterschied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




der Punkt ist: Es sind eventuell nicht alle Teile da. Oder sogar sehr warscheinlich bei exotischen Änderungswünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (28. Juni 2012)

Da ist nichts exotisches dabei.
Komplette XT, und lieferbar ist, wie schon oben geschrieben, alles seit Woche 21.
Wenn Teile nicht lieferbar wären, würde ich mich über eine Verständigung nicht gerade freuen, aber es würde erklären, warum es so ist.
Aber am Montagetag um 5-10 Werktage mit einem sehr dürren Kommentar zu verlängern, finde ich nicht richtig.


----------



## Paradox68 (28. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bei mir ist es das gleiche Liefertermin 28.06 und jetzt steht seit 2 wochen Versand wird Vorbereitet. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin in einer Woche. Isn UJ 6 mit paar extras. Aber 6 Wochen müssten doch locker reichen um so nen Radl fertig zu machen auch mit extrawünschen ...
(Haben ein neues Auto bestellt mit Extras zur gleichen Zeit welches schon da ist ...)


----------



## Toolkid (28. Juni 2012)

Lass dir die Teile liefern und schraube es selbst zusammen. Das geht sicher schneller.


----------



## FendiMan (28. Juni 2012)

Auf alle Fälle.


----------



## lockenschulli (28. Juni 2012)

letztlich läuft das bei rose ab wie bei so vielen unternehmen. es wird immer so kalkuliert, dass der kunde zufrieden gestellt wird - also wenn alles glatt läuft. und nun kommt es halt auch ab und an mal vor das mitarbeiter krank werden oder das hauptlager abbrennt ;-)


----------



## FendiMan (28. Juni 2012)

Der Brand dürfte die Produktion nicht beeinträchtigt haben, wenn ich die Aussagen in dem Thread richtig interpretiere.

Wenn Mitarbeiter krank werden, dann müssen halt die anderen mehr arbeiten. Das ist ganz normal, das Vergnügen hatte ich heuer auch schon mehrfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (28. Juni 2012)

Bike Components liefert aktuell auch recht langsam. Heute bestellt, morgen geliefert ist nicht.


----------



## zelar (29. Juni 2012)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Wenn Mitarbeiter krank werden, dann müssen halt die anderen mehr arbeiten. Das ist ganz normal, das Vergnügen hatte ich heuer auch schon mehrfach.


und du hast dich darüber gefreut auchnoch die arbeit deiner kollegen leisten zu müssen???? oder biste da net mehr mit der motivation ranngegangen wenn nicht heute dann vielleicht morgen?!? is nichts gegen dich persönliches auber sone absolut ungeduldigenund unverständnissvollen leute wie du dich gerade darstellt finde ich persönlich einfach nur zum kotzen... gedulde dich einfach ein bisschen anstatt zu meckern... denn dadurch komm dein rad auch net schneller an.... das einzigste was du damit erreichst ist das du dich hier unbeliebt machst... freu dich einfach auf den tag wenns ankommt und gut ist...


----------



## DerJoe (29. Juni 2012)

Leute, der Zauberspruch heisst "Fristen setzen".
Wenn das Rad einmal nicht zum ersten genannten Termin geliefert werden kann, kann das schon mal passieren. Der Vertrieb kann nur so gut arbeiten, wie die Zulieferanten arbeiten.
Sollte jedoch der zweiter Termin auch platzen, eine endgültige Frist setzen und dabei klar machen, dass man sonst den Auftrag storniert.
Ganz klar im Vorteil ist hier, wer noch nichts bezahlt hat, die Bestellung also beispielsweise per Nachnahme gemacht hat.
Nicht nur andere Väter haben auch schöne Töchtern, nein, auch andere Vertreiber haben schöne Räder. Wer keine Leistung erbringt, sollte auch nicht noch von den Kunden belohnt werden.
Würden viele Käufer derart reagieren, würden alle Großversender entsprechenden Druck auf die Zulieferanten machen und es käme wesentlich seltener zu solchen Engpässen.


----------



## FendiMan (29. Juni 2012)

@zelar:
Du hast den Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden.
Ich will wissen, ob das bei Rose normal ist und ob es anderen auch so geht oder ergangen ist.
Und schreib bitte das nächste Mal auf Deutsch, so ein Kauderwelsch finde ich zum Kotzen.... ... um in deiner Sprache zu schreiben.


----------



## altamann (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo
Bei mir war eine Lieferzeit von 8 Wochen angegeben.
Rad war aber schon nach 4 Wochen da.
Geht auch andersrum.
Auch Zubehör oder Ersatzteile sind immer zu angegebenen Zeit gekommen.
Bisher alles Top.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## maggus12345 (29. Juni 2012)

22.05. bestellt - heute email bekommen, dass alle Teile da sind und es 5-10 Werktage dauert - naja - muss ich halt noch länger mit meinem anderen Rad rumfahren - schade, aber kein Weltuntergang. 

aber so langsam werd ich auch bissi zappelig ^^


----------



## MikeZ (29. Juni 2012)

Na, dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen, wie es bei mir läuft.
Habe meiner besseren Hälfte ein Crystal Stoke bestellt...
Laut Auftragsübersicht ist bis auf den Rahmen alles da, Liefertermin für den Rahmen soll der 23.07. sein, Auslieferung des Bikes dann Ende Juli.

Ich bin gespannt...
Zum Glück kann ICH die Wartezeit mit Biken überbrücken


----------



## sochris (29. Juni 2012)

War bei mir auch so, aus 5 wurden 7 Wochen, dann wurden 10 Tage die teile gesucht und montiert. 
Und dann kam das Paket mit Transportschaden. 

Es war standardkonfiguration.


----------



## Raphael87 (29. Juni 2012)

der unmut wächst auch bei mir!!!
bestellt am 01.06 mit dem Hinweis,dass ich mir für den Lieferzeitraum Urlaub nehme 3Wochen es wurde von 4 Wochen gesprochen und ich habe extra nur verfügbare Teile ausgewählt. Gestern hatte ich den 02.07 als Liefertermin also 4 1/2 wochen.
Heute auf einmal Produktionsstart ca 1Woche.
Ich bin stinkesauer,weil ich mir wie gesagt extra meinen Urlaub passend gelegt hatte und schon Zusagen für Touren gemacht hatte also auch bezahlte in den Alpen. Bikeverleih vor Ort kostet ca.250 Euro extra.


----------



## J.O (29. Juni 2012)

Ja darauf sind schon viele reingefallen.
Wüste auch nicht wie man auf die Idee kommt seinen Urlaub auf einen Liefertermin aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradox68 (29. Juni 2012)

Sowas ist echt bitter...

Vor allem wenn die Lieferzeit ne Woche wäre könnte man ein paar Tage verkraften aber wenn es schon solch extreme Lieferzeiten für ein Rad gibt sollten diese wenigstens eingehalten werden.

btw: bei mir immer noch der Stand wie vor knapp 2 Wochen "Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für den Versand"... vorauss. Liefertermin: in einer Woche.


----------



## Raphael87 (29. Juni 2012)

Ja der Urlaub liegt so, dass die letzte Woche schon den ursprünglich versprochenen Termin um 2 Wochen überschreitet


----------



## McMatze (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,
jetzt möchte ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Rose los werden. Ich hab mein Beef Cake FR am *18.05.2012* bestellt und habe es am *13.06.2012* geliefert bekommen. Ursprünglich war der Liefertermin irgendwann im Juli. Es geht also auch andersrum, bin super zufrieden mit Rose. Hab jetzt noch ein paar Teile bestellt und all die Parts die Lieferbar waren sind auch schon gekommen. 
Ich habe auch öfter mal nachgefragt und auch ein wenig Druck gemacht, ich denke das war nicht falsch .

Gruß Matze


----------



## MikeZ (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was bei meiner Bestellung raus kommt!
Zur Zeit ist nur der Rahmen nicht lieferbar, alle anderen Teile, auch die "exotischen", schon.
Der Rahmen soll am 23.07. kommen, ich hoffe nur, daß Rose bis dahin nicht die ganzen Anbauteile anderweitig verkauft hat.
Irgendwie kann ich ganz mir schlecht vorstellen, daß die Komponenten jetzt schon für mich reserviert im Regal liegen....

Noch bin ich guter Dinge!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Juni 2012)

Also mein Bike ist unterm Strich auch früher gekommen, als ich erwartet hatte.
Es scheint also tatsächlich bei jedem irgendwie anders zu sein. Pauschale Urteile lassen sich da nicht fällen.


----------



## Raphael87 (1. Juli 2012)

Ja also wer sich auf andere verlässt ist verlassen...
Hätte man mit gesagt, dass es 7 Wochen dauert, dann hätte ich damit geplant.
Aber 4Wochen anzupreisen finde ich echt nicht ok. Scheinbar ist das ja so gut wie nie der Fall und dann waren da ja wie gesagt die Worte wie " ja da nehmen wir dies und das, weil es lieferbar ist"


----------



## TheOnos (2. Juli 2012)

Also mein Auftrag ging am  		16.07.2011 bei Rose ein und mein Rad hatte ich am 09.08.2011 obwohl mein Liefertermin eigentlich erst Ende August war..


----------



## 191788 (2. Juli 2012)

Mein bike wurde am 15.05.2012 bestellt und bis heute ist es immer noch nicht da angegeben war eine Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen so langsam werde ich echt ungeduldig.


----------



## McMatze (2. Juli 2012)

Das finde ich echt krass welche Unterschiede es da gibt. Wie gesagt habe meins am 18.05. bestellt und am 13.06. bekommen. Hast du mal nachgefragt? Ich hatte ständig kontakt mit meinem Verkäufer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (2. Juli 2012)

Erstaunlich, welche Unterschiede es gibt. Liegt das wirklich nur an der Verfügbarkeit der Teile? Glauben kann ich das nicht, in meinem Fall sind ja alle Teile schon seit Wochen da.
Oder liegt es an der individuellen Schnelligkeit der Schrauber?

Übrigens - meines wurde heute verschickt, es sind "nur" 5 Tage zum angegebenen Termin dazugekommen.


----------



## Erf (3. Juli 2012)

Meins habe ich am 30.05 bestellt, heute wird es endlich ankommen .
Was mich überrascht hatte: Ich habe es per Telefon konfigurieren lassen und meine Teile waren alle vorrätig. Trotzdem hat es 26 Tage gedauert, bis das Bike endlich zusammengeschraubt werden konnte.


----------



## Paradox68 (3. Juli 2012)

Hab am 15.05 bestellt ... noch nicht da
Auf der Rose Seite steht immer noch 1 Woche
Hab gestern mal ne Mail hingeschrieben bis jetzt noch keine Antwort


----------



## Paradox68 (5. Juli 2012)

Kurze Status Meldung 
Nach meiner Email vorgestern wurde es gestern schon versendet.
Laut Tracker ist es jetzt schon bei mir in der Stadt...


----------



## J.O (5. Juli 2012)

Da wünsche ich dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## FendiMan (5. Juli 2012)

Mein Paket steckt irgendwo fest, oder die Sendungsverfolgung stimmt nicht:
_Die Auslands-Sendung wird zum Export-Paketzentrum transportiert._
Das war am Dienstag. Das letzte Paket aus Deutschland war, auch an einem Montag verschickt, da schon im Zielpostamt und am Freitag wurde es zugestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (5. Juli 2012)

Hmm, meine Sendung wurde am Montag verschickt und bis jetzt sind keine Informationen zu der Sendung Aufrufbar. Sendung in die Schweiz.

Meine Rücksendung ist seit 2 Wochen unterwegs und noch nicht bei Rose angekommen....


----------



## Paradox68 (5. Juli 2012)

So doch noch alles OK
Bike ist per express heute eingetroffen
Soweit alles TIP TOP 
War etwas überrascht wie gigantisch groß der Karton ist. (passte nicht in nen großen Kombi mit umgeklappten sitzen...  )

Wünsche allen anderen eine schnelle Lieferung


----------



## Raphael87 (6. Juli 2012)

Mein Bike ist seit gestern da also nach 5 Wochen und das nur, weil ich Druck gemacht habe.
Fährt sich richtig geil das GC4 aber auch erst nachdem ich das Schalttage habe richten lassen....das war verborgen


----------



## FendiMan (6. Juli 2012)

Mein Rad ist erst heute bei der österreichischen Post angekommen. Was ist mit der deutschen Post los? Die ist ja schneckenlangsam!


----------



## FendiMan (9. Juli 2012)

Heute ist das Rad endlich angekommen.


----------



## MikeZ (3. August 2012)

So, krame diesen Fred mal wieder vor, denn ich warte immer noch...

Der rückständige Crystal Stoke-Rahmen sollte, wie bereits geschrieben, am 23.07 kommen und war dann sogar ein paar Tage früher da.
Der Aufbau sollte dann umgehend erfolgen, laut telefonischer Auskunft sich aber 1-2 Tage wg. erhöhter Werkstattauslastung verzögern. 
Am 30.07. bekomme ich dann eine Mail, daß man jetzt mal schaut, ob auch alle Teile (noch) da sind!!!!
Seitdem steht in meiner Bestellübersicht, daß in einer Woche geliefert werden würde....
Heute auf einmal: Liefertermin 09.08., auch telefonisch bestätigt.
Gerade schaue ich in die Bestellübersicht und die ominöse "1 Woche" ist wieder da.

Wo sitzen denn jetzt die Gismos? im Bestellsystem oder vielleicht doch in der Werkstatt?
Naja, der Urlaub rückt näher und ich hoffe nur, daß die Nachbarn das Paket annehmen und es nicht wieder zurückgeht. Wenn´s beim 09.08. bleibt und DHL sich ausnahmsweise von der besseren Seite zeigt, solle es aber passen!

Das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden....


----------



## sochris (3. August 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> So, krame diesen Fred mal wieder vor, denn ich warte immer noch...
> 
> Wo sitzen denn jetzt die Gismos? im Bestellsystem oder vielleicht doch in der Werkstatt?....



Bei Rose im System, am Telefon, am PC und in der Werkstatt.
Werde die Tage mal meine Komplette Story posten. War lange ein ROSE Fan, aber nun sage ich "NIE WIEDER ROSEVERSAND"!!!


----------



## Teppo (3. August 2012)

Jau, ganz große Klasse. Bei mir gehts auch los. Der Liefertermin meines Psycho Path wurde um 2 Wochen verschoben. Dabei habe ich direkt in Bocholt die Teile zusammen mit einem Berater bewusst so ausgesucht, dass sie auch vorrätig sind. Die Terminverschiebung ist eine große Frechheit. Der Liefertermin war mir sehr, sehr wichtig und das hatte ich auch so ganz klar kommuniziert. Wenn ein Verzug in Einzelfällen vorkommt, ok. Aber so?! Und dann auch noch ohne jegliche Information zu den Gründen?!

Denke ernsthaft an eine Stornierung.


----------



## MikeZ (3. August 2012)

Mir wurde gesagt, daß in der Werkstatt gerade Endzeit-Stimmung angesagt ist, weil so viel Arbeit anliegt.
Bedeutet für mich allerdings auch, daß offensichtlich manche Aufträge vorgezogen werden und nicht der Reihe nach abgearbeitet wird.
Anders kann ich mir größere Verzögerungen jedenfalls nicht erklären.
Ein paar Tage wären ja gar nicht weiter tragisch, aber mittlerweile bewege ich mich auf die 3 Woche Extra-Wartezeit zu.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich innerhalb der nächsten Woche was bewegt. Wenn der Liefertermin der 09.08. sein soll, müsste das Bike ja spätestens am Montag zu DHL....


----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Kleines Update meinerseits:



MikeZ schrieb:


> Wenn der Liefertermin der 09.08. sein soll, müsste das Bike ja spätestens am Montag zu DHL....



Tatsächlich habe ich heute morgen um 09:00 Uhr die Versandbestätigung bekommen!
Mal schauen, wie lange der gelbe Wagen jetzt das Bike durch die Gegend fährt. Aber da hat Rose ja keinen Einfluss drauf, insofern ist erstmal alles gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppo (6. August 2012)

Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Viel Spaß wünsche ich schonmal!

Bei mir verlängert sich die Lieferzeit weiterhin.  Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie bei bei einem vergleichsweise einfachen Prozess wie dem Montieren von Fahrrädern eine Lieferverzögerung von mehr als 2 Wochen herausspringen kann?! Einige Tage wären nachvollziehbar, aber gleich mehrere Wochen? Da läuft doch bereits beim Kalkulieren der Lieferzeit etwas gehörig schief.


----------



## Teppo (7. August 2012)

Nach der Enttäuschung aufgrund der Lieferzeit freut es mich sagen zu können, dass sich Rose um seine Kunden kümmert und ich nicht das Gefühl habe, beim falschen Händler gekauft zu haben. Lieferzeit hin oder her. Wenn wie hier nach Verbesserungen gestrebt wird, hat es einfach ein besseres Gefühl für den Kunden zur Folge.


----------



## Koerk (7. August 2012)

Was ihr euch beschwert .. mein Beef Cake SL hab ich letztes Jahr im August bestellt und konnte es am 10.11. oder so abholen ... Dafür allerdings mit jeder Menge 2012er Komponenten.


Zur falschen Zeit bestellen bringt schonmal längere Lieferzeiten mit - wenn man dann noch den Lagerbrand bedenkt und dass es bei anderen Herstellern teilweise deutlich länger dauert ... müsstet ihr halt zum Händler vor Ort gehen und gucken was es zum mitnehmen gibt.

Außerdem sind die Angaben zu den Lieferterminen immer nur VORAUSSICHTLICH, Änderungen also durchaus zu erwarten ...


----------



## FendiMan (8. August 2012)

Der Brand hatte keine Auswirkung auf die Lieferzeit.
Und wenn schon ein genaues Datumfür die Montage genannt wird, sollte das auch eingehalten werden.
Rose ist schließlich als Versender kein Anfänger.


----------



## Ben1981 (8. August 2012)

So, wegen einiger Enttäuschungen bei der Bestellung meines Rose GC 4, mußte ich mich hier mal anmelden.
Ich habe mir schweren Herzens das GC4 bestellt, obwohl ich eigentlich eins mit kompletter Fox-Dämpfer Ausstattung, also eher das 6er, haben wollte. Mit dem RS Monarch konnte ich mich aber noch anfreunden und die Fox Talas wäre ja trotzdem noch verbaut gewesen...doch jetzt kam folgendes Problem.
Nach meiner Bestellung wurde die Fox Talas durch die Magura Thor ersetzt, einfach so, ohne zu fragen ob mir das passt, da die Talas nicht lieferbar sei.
Aber da jetzt nur lieferbare Teile verbaut wurden, bin ich von einer schnellen Lieferung ausgegangen, aber diese Dauert nach angabe von Rose noch 6-8 Wochen...was mir für ein "Nicht-Wunschbike" eindeutig zu lange ist.
Eine Anfrage an Canyon hab ich jetzt, zwecks eines sofort Vefügbaren AM-Fullys, schon gestellt. 
Was würdet ihr machen? Warten oder vom Kauf zurücktreten?


----------



## MikeZ (8. August 2012)

Oh, das ist eine schwere Frage, da höchst individuell....
Aus meiner Sicht:

Nimm das Canyon!
Fahre selbst eins und habe gestern für meine Freundin ein Crystal Stoke bekommen. Im direkten Vergleich ist das Canyon irgendwie besser "konstruiert". Das merkt man bei den kleinen Details wie Zugführungs-Öffnungen im Rahmen oder Verlegung der Züge unter dem Tretlager.
Insgesamt macht das Canyon einen hochwertigeren, solideren Eindruck.
Das sehe ich jetzt mal so Ausstattungs-bereinigt, da mein Canyon auch beinahe das doppelte gekostet hat...

"Sofort verfügbar" ist bei Canyon allerdings auch relativ!
Kläre auf jeden Fall alles telefonisch im direkten Kontakt, besser noch persönlich, wenn Du eine Chance hast, nach Koblenz zu kommen.

Was mich an Rose begeistert, ist der Konfigurator. Bei Canyon hast Du keine Chance, die Konfiguration in irgendeiner Weise zu ändern....


----------



## AciD.ve (8. August 2012)

Ben1981 schrieb:


> So, wegen einiger Enttäuschungen bei der Bestellung meines Rose GC 4, mußte ich mich hier mal anmelden.
> Ich habe mir schweren Herzens das GC4 bestellt, obwohl ich eigentlich eins mit kompletter Fox-Dämpfer Ausstattung, also eher das 6er, haben wollte. Mit dem RS Monarch konnte ich mich aber noch anfreunden und die Fox Talas wäre ja trotzdem noch verbaut gewesen...doch jetzt kam folgendes Problem.
> Nach meiner Bestellung wurde die Fox Talas durch die Magura Thor ersetzt, einfach so, ohne zu fragen ob mir das passt, da die Talas nicht lieferbar sei.
> Aber da jetzt nur lieferbare Teile verbaut wurden, bin ich von einer schnellen Lieferung ausgegangen, aber diese Dauert nach angabe von Rose noch 6-8 Wochen...was mir für ein "Nicht-Wunschbike" eindeutig zu lange ist.
> ...




Du musst bedenken das die neuen Modelle Mitte September rauskommen. Zumindest bin ich der Meinung das Rose es hier im Forum so geschrieben hat.
Wie du auch auf der HP siehst, sind fast alle 2012er Modelle bereits ausverkauft, und demenstprechend auch die Anbauparts (durch den Konfigurator).
Rose hat dir, wie mir auch, nicht mehr verfügbare durch verfügbare parts "installiert". Das heisst aber nicht das du es auch so nehmen musst. Wahrscheinlich hast du noch einen preislichen Nachlass angeboten bekommen. Also stellt sich die Frage: Anderst nehmen und günstiger bekommen oder verzichten.

Wegen der Wartezeit: So wie ich die Sache sehe, werden die Wartezeiten erst gegen Winter kürzer. Wenn du es allerdings nicht eilig haben solltest, warte auf die 2013er Modelle. Die sollten alle Komponenten dann verfügbar haben.

Ansonsten bringt auch telefonieren etwas, da weisst du meist gleich bescheid. Ob du bei Rose oder Canyon wartest, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber vergleiche bitte kein 4000 Bike mit einem 2000 Bike


----------



## MikeZ (9. August 2012)

Die 2013er Modelle sind ab ca. September bestellbar, das hatte der Rose-Vertreter hier gepostet.
Allerdings auch, daß eine Auslieferung vermutlich erst im 1. Quartal 2013 möglich ist....
Selbst für ein "Wunsch-Bike" ist das eine ziemlich lange Lieferzeit...



AciD.ve schrieb:


> Aber vergleiche bitte kein 4000 Bike mit einem 2000 Bike


Habe spaßeshalber mal ein Rose so konfiguriert, wie mein Canyon. Da  komme ich in etwa auf den gleichen Preis, d.h. der Rahmen an sich dürfte  in etwa das gleiche kosten. Im direkten Vergleich Rahmen vs. Rahmen  finde ich das Canyon etwas besser, was die kleinen Detaillösungen  angeht.
  Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe: Der Konfigurator bei Rose ist klasse und die Komponenten machen hinterher den Preis aus...


----------

